# Beak and feet seem dry. Should I be worried?



## Arashi (Aug 16, 2021)

Hi, please take a look. Thanks


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, they do look dry. What are you feeding him now?
Try putting a bit of flax seed oil on his food.

If he allows you to handle him, you can also dab a bit of the oil on the dry portion of his cere and on his feet.

Have you taken him to an Avian Vet for a well-birdie check-up yet?*


----------



## Arashi (Aug 16, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Yes, they do look dry. What are you feeding him now?
> Try putting a bit of flax seed oil on his food.
> 
> If he allows you to handle him, you can also dab a bit of the oil on the dry portion of his cere and on his feet.
> ...


Thanks FaeryBee. I’m feeding him the same (oats and quinoa) I have some pellets here, I included them yesterday, crushed down. Definitely won’t like being handled. I haven’t taken him to the vet yet. I’ll get some flax seed oil next shop. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If he's not ready to be handled yet, then simply add the oil to his food. With the proper nutrition, his overall health will improve and so will the dryness.*


----------



## Arashi (Aug 16, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *If he's not ready to be handled yet, then simply add the oil to his food. With the proper nutrition, his overall health will improve and so will the dryness.*


Great advice, thank you 🙏🏻


----------

